# Smoking venison



## steve-o90 (May 4, 2013)

Hey guys, my dad has a ton of fresh venison n offered me some what's the best recipe and best temp n cook times to do it


----------



## woodcutter (May 4, 2013)

Do you know what cuts?


----------



## steve-o90 (May 6, 2013)

No ill have to find out


----------



## ron burgundy (May 14, 2013)

I've basically got a whole leg minus the bones that one of the guys wanted me to do.  Hind leg from a little fella.  Tips, suggestions or recipes.  I've only done a butt ever, this will only be my 2nd smoke.  I'll probably wait until I've done a few more smokes before I try the deer leg though.


----------



## pineywoods (May 14, 2013)

Since venison is so lean I recommend either marinade it or drape/wrap it with bacon. I usually run the smoker at 225 and don't overcook the meat it will dry out pretty easy. I like to take a backstrap and marinade it in MoJo Chrillo overnight then wrap with thin sliced bacon and into the 225 degree smoker till it hits an internal of 135-138 then take it off and wrap in foil for about 20 minutes then take it out and slice it


----------



## woodcutter (May 14, 2013)

Here is front leg with bacon salt, pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder. My nephew said it was really good.













DSCN7483.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 25, 2012
__
venison


----------



## timlynne (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a roast in the freezer and I may  use Jeff's brine recipie and then rap it in bacon.  I'll try that first and then maybe a backstrap, but hate wasting one first


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 4, 2013)

timlynne said:


> I have a roast in the freezer and I may  use Jeff's brine recipie and then rap it in bacon.  I'll try that first and then maybe a backstrap, but hate wasting one first


Here is great read on smoking lean meats. I smoked a full brisket that I trimmed as much fat as I could and smoked it for 17 hours. Tender and juicy.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 13, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Here is front leg with bacon salt, pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder. My nephew said it was really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That leg looks mighty fine!!!!


----------

